
New Al Zimmermann's Programming Contest – Reversing Nearness - keyle
http://azspcs.com/Contest/Nearness
======
quibono
Can anyone give me some advice on how to practice for questions like that
(i.e. of the competetive programming type)? I really enjoy them but often have
a hard time properly approaching and solving them. I'd love to be able to
participate more but I feel like I'm not good enough yet.

~~~
br2
Just a beginner too, but I do have one suggestion. Steven Skiena has a series
of lectures on YouTube [1] for a course he taught called Programming
Challenges. I only just started watching the videos so I don't know how useful
they are in the long run but the course itself is all about how to get better
at competitive programming. He also has a book called "Programming Challenges"
which goes hand in hand with the course material.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL07B3F10B48592010](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL07B3F10B48592010)

